# Garden Bamboo Sticks?



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

ok so i went to B&Q today and saw some of them bamboo poles used in gardening for supporting small trees and plants etc, so as im currently building a vivarium for a chinese water dragon that i will be getting next week hopefully, i thought it would be a good idea to buy them and some cable ties and make some branches and stuff to climb on for the new arrival its probs a stupid question but are they safe to use in a vivarium? i mean do they need to be treated in any way before putting them in or will they be fine as they are Daft question i know but its my 1st reptile and i want to make sure im not going to cause it any problems
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Throw them in and they'll be fine.


----------



## sue59 (Oct 31, 2010)

They only need a clean and you have saved yourself a fortune.I would only say just be careful you don't have any sharp ends on the cable ties when you cut them.:2thumb:


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

sue59 said:


> They only need a clean and you have saved yourself a fortune.I would only say just be careful you don't have any sharp ends on the cable ties when you cut them.:2thumb:


Could always wrap the secured ties in rope to give a little extra grip too.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Also you may need to sand them down a bit as the canes often have sharp bits. If you run your hand up and down them you'll soon find them :2thumb:


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know about these for CWD but I have a chameleon and bamboo is no good for them. They cannot grip it, and chameleons have a much stronger grip than CWDs due to their closeable 'hands'. I'd put 2 and 2 together here and say that they would struggle to climb it. However like I say I have never kept them and I'm sure someone on here has put bamboo in with CWD and they will be able to tell you properly :2thumb:


----------



## alex_p (Jul 20, 2010)

Bamboo is fine to use, but as said just clean it and remove any sharp bits. And it's worth noting, they can't grip bamboo very easily but you can still use it to create a climbing frame if you wrap it with fake vines or rope etc. I use some bamboo wrapped with jungle vine, looks pretty good but a bit more expensive than going to the woods for bits.

Alex


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

Dan Trafford said:


> I don't know about these for CWD but I have a chameleon and bamboo is no good for them. They cannot grip it, and chameleons have a much stronger grip than CWDs due to their closeable 'hands'. I'd put 2 and 2 together here and say that they would struggle to climb it. However like I say I have never kept them and I'm sure someone on here has put bamboo in with CWD and they will be able to tell you properly :2thumb:


there not really to climb up onto things they are more of places to sit and what i have done is cut lengths of it and then cable tied like 5 of them together to give it a good thick diameter and i have made it an easy slope to run up, all the cable ties are on parts were they wont be able to get at them so i guess i will just have to wait and see i will try and upload some pics soon and show you what i have done took me about 3 hours and i have blisters on my hands from cutting them with pliers (didnt have a saw so had to improvise) but hopefully it will be worth it  :2thumb:


----------



## CrestieGeckoGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

henney2280 said:


> there not really to climb up onto things they are more of places to sit and what i have done is cut lengths of it and then cable tied like 5 of them together to give it a good thick diameter and i have made it an easy slope to run up, all the cable ties are on parts were they wont be able to get at them so i guess i will just have to wait and see i will try and upload some pics soon and show you what i have done took me about 3 hours and i have blisters on my hands from cutting them with pliers (didnt have a saw so had to improvise) but hopefully it will be worth it  :2thumb:


Sounds, great, your little dragon will be very happy! Well worth the blisters I say.:lol2:


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nearly finished you can see the bamboo that i used, can you look at the pics and tell me what you think (be gentle with the comments its my 1st ever viv)


----------



## TW1STED F1SH (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like a first class job to me, but what do i know :crazy:


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Is the water area big enough? I know they like to swim and bathe so unless you have checked and this is the perfect size for however many you are having, I would give that a quick check, I would guess they need more area, but I could easily be wrong!


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

Dan Trafford said:


> Is the water area big enough? I know they like to swim and bathe so unless you have checked and this is the perfect size for however many you are having, I would give that a quick check, I would guess they need more area, but I could easily be wrong!


ive been told by loads of people that a cat litter tray is enough for them and the tray in there is alot bigger and deeper than a cat litter tray so i think it will be fine as its only going to be a small chinese water dragon and when it gets bigger the viv is going to be custom built and i will make water area bigger etc.


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Ah good I wasn't sure if that was something that was just overlooked but you've obviously checked!


----------

